# Review of Janks Pheasant Farm Mayville Michigan.



## JimmyJames (Nov 27, 2010)

I am traveling to Alcona county from Ann Arbor on Sunday. I can hunt late morning or the afternoon. I would like to meet some folks who like bird hunting. I do not have a dog. If I can hunt with you guys let me know. I can be reached at 678-332-7023.

James


----------

